#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Instrumentation & Control >  >  >  Process Control Modeling, Design and Simulation

## prabhu0487

Please help me guys I will be very much thankful to you all if you give the link for this book .



"Process Control Modeling, Design and Simulation - B. Wayne Bequette"See More: Process Control Modeling, Design and Simulation

----------


## josefreitas

please share. thanks

----------


## mirro

waiting

----------


## Nunzio_44

I need this too! Have you found it? If so, please share!

----------


## samiwarraich

share it.........please

----------


## amshah

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mirro

its is a different tilte than the requested one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


please upload the right book

----------


## amshah

> its is a different tilte than the requested one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> please upload the right book



Dear Miro i have checked  and it is the same requested book.

----------


## mirro

Dear Amshah, have a look plz at this page, it shows the author titles, and there are 2 major books

http://www.google.com.au/#hl=en&sa=N&rlz=1R2GPEA_en-GB&tbs=bks:1&q=inauthor:"B.+Wayne+Bequette"&ei=Hi_  bTODPAYq4vQPJ9OiACg&ved=0CCgQ9Ag&fp=95a827788cd372  41

----------


## Nunzio_44

Dear amshah, Do you have the 2003 edition of the same? Your link was for the 1998 one. Thanks very much!

----------


## Alex_1986

Please help me, I'am ukrainian engineer now do project to brazill, please send me typical instrument and control project in isa standart.with 
1. P&ID
2. List of instruments loops
3. Process-hook-up schematic diagrams
4. Diagram of outer wiring connections
5. Field devices location
6. Cable wiring routes
7. Board. Electrical diagram, internal arrangement and connections
8. Instruments data sheet

----------


## prabhu0487

Please upload the book requested

----------


## milan.patel

Admit, if possible please upload the solution manual for this ... need it urgently

See More: Process Control Modeling, Design and Simulation

----------


## josefreitas

mirro - the book is a version 1999 have you the version of 2003 (769 pages)

----------


## gasengineering

Dear amshah, many thanks for this book!!..you're the best man!

----------


## toto007

Dear amshah, thanks for your link but it is not a free one. we have to pay to download the file. Can you please upload it somewhere where it would be free of charge ?
Thanks for your help, 

jerome

----------


## epuccia

Please, could I receive a link for a copy? Many Thanks
EP

----------


## vibrantgabby

Pls i would also require the textbook also.Thanks

----------


## teddy99

Hi, please if anyone has copy of this book, could you send me please?

----------

